# My R58 and its Best Friend K8 Fresh.



## t-c (Feb 23, 2013)

As promised for MrBoots.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Looking good ! Did you get the grinder dialled in ok. Great set up there , enjoy!


----------



## t-c (Feb 23, 2013)

Yeah it's almost there, the Compak leaflet is less than helpful but Coffeechap an Dfkpointed me in the right direction. I managed to make a coffee with it. But I won't get to use the beasts much today as I'm working.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Ok cool if you get the time , I'd love to see a clip of how the k8 dispenses into the PF etc ....

Have fun working ....


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Very nice setup.

Looking good:good:


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

You really need to get the small hopper!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Here is its big brother, shot one handed.......just waiting for the clump comments! I have just switched over to the dsol beans so it is not quite there yet!


----------



## t-c (Feb 23, 2013)

I've contacted the company that I ordered the K8 from, and waiting for them to send me one. I was really hoping that it came with the small one CC.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I know, that large one is nuts, at least it will fit under the units when you get the smaller one, nice grinder though


----------



## t-c (Feb 23, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> I'd love to see a clip of how the k8 dispenses into the PF etc ....
> 
> Have fun working ....


I'm sorry MrBoots, I don't have the confidence in using the grinder properly yet-in fact I'd say it should have been in the Omen films! But practice makes....


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

That setup looks awesome mate - That hopper is a monster though!


----------



## t-c (Feb 23, 2013)

Hey there Mark. I've emailed the company that I bought the K8 from and asked about the short/small hopper but so far they haven't gotten back to me, and finding the small hopper for it is proving.... interesting! With nothing so far from stockists within the UK. It is a fantastic bit of kit if your kitchen is of cathedral height to accommodate that tall hopper!


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Great setup man! I love the look of the R58, such clean lines, nice!


----------



## t-c (Feb 23, 2013)

Thanks Xpenno, it is a handsome bit of equipment.


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

Nice work. Welcome to the R58 club! Interesting to see how you get on with it. I love mine and only have a quibble with some rattle which I have isolated to the tank cover, going to try to get some pads to dampen that down a bit. Other than that it is a real beaut.

PS you should remove those clips from the steam/water wands, not needed and disrupting the sexy lines of the Rocket


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Claudtee will order you one if you ring her at bb


----------



## t-c (Feb 23, 2013)

forzajuve said:


> Nice work. Welcome to the R58 club! Interesting to see how you get on with it. I love mine and only have a quibble with some rattle which I have isolated to the tank cover, going to try to get some pads to dampen that down a bit. Other than that it is a real beaut.
> 
> PS you should remove those clips from the steam/water wands, not needed and disrupting the sexy lines of the Rocket


Thanks Forzajuve, I took the clips off this morning before leaving for work. You've said it for me it is a real beaut I'm enjoying the R58 more than the K8 (so far!) but lack of experience is to blame rather than machines.

Dfk, thanks fella, I'll give BB a call tomorrow and see what they say.


----------

